# Questions



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I hope this is the right section. I'm finally going to start up my 15 gallon shrimp tank today. I'm buying some plants today as well that would love co2. I'm thinking of buying a small co2 kit as the 15 gallon is the only tank I will be running co2 with for now. I see ebay has small kits for around $50 complete with bubble counter. Here's my questions. 

1. Do I add the co2 as I first fill the tank with ada soil, plants and water? 
2. I've read conflicting things about the water changes starting up with Ada soil. Some say leave it and let it cycle on its own and others say do the water changes daily for a month. Which is the preferred method?
3. Does anyone know where I can get complete co2 packages for around the same price if I need to start adding it today? 

I don't want to do the diy method. 

Looking forward to the replies. Today is my running around day so I'm hoping to get it today.😆


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would get the biggest pressurized CO2 system you can afford. A $50 unit does not sound reliable or adequate especially if you wish to keep something more sensitive like shrimp. I would suggest getting a pressurized unit with a solenoid, bubble counter, regulator, diffuser and tank. There are often good, used units on BCA. A paintball unit could also work. Just be mindful that filling a CO2 tank can be expensive depending on where you live (shop around).

If you are starting with brand new Amazonia, water changes are highly recommended IMHO.

My regime usually looks like:

Fill tank day 1, do 100% (or as much as you can) 12 hours post fill, then do the same amount 12 hours later.

Wait 24 hours, do 100% again.

Then wait 24 hours, do 100% again.

Wait 24 hours, do a 50% WC.

Then wait another 24 hours, and do another 50% again.

After that I would continue doing 50% WC every 3 days until your water parameters are in check.


Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

